# Are they spawning?



## stone (Apr 18, 2005)

I have 2 Ternetzi, 2 super reds, and 2 pyraya. The Ternetzi are about 8" long and one of them is starting to hang out in a corner behind a log and turning charcoal black.

Could it be that it wants to spawn but cant because the other terni is female also? Will it cross spawn with either the super red or Pyraya?

My fish seem to remain somewhat dark most of time because my aquascape is dark and earthy, but Ive never seen one of them get this dark. Almost black. But when I go near the tank it comes out and lightens up!!!

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

stone said:


> I have 2 Ternetzi, 2 super reds, and 2 pyraya. The Ternetzi are about 8" long and one of them is starting to hang out in a corner behind a log and turning charcoal black.
> 
> Could it be that it wants to spawn but cant because the other terni is female also? Will it cross spawn with either the super red or Pyraya?
> 
> ...


Might be but doesnt sound like it. Keep an eye on them. You cant really tell if you have male or female until they start breeding. They wont crossbreed as far as I have learned. I think terns are the same as reds just from a different river or part of the river so they might breed with your supers i have no clue. I just breed reds.


----------

